# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  شكوى الهوى ...

## على خيطر جمال الدين

سيَّان ما صابنا فى الحب سيَّانِِ 
يا نائحَ الطلح لو أدركتَ أحزانى

تبكى على فَنَنٍ والنفسُ والهةٌ
كالصَّبِ يبكى على ذكرى ووجدانى

خضنا بحارَ الهوى ريَّا وعافية
فما ارتوينا وأودى كلُّ عطشانِ

لى فى حِمَى الوَجْدِ آياتٌ مفصلةٌ
فاسألْ رفاقَ الضنى فى الحُبِّ عن شانى

إنا ابتُلينا فلم تقبل جوانحُنا
غيرَ الوصالِ ولم نسمعْ لبُهتان

يا أيها الركبُ هل أنتم على ثقةٍ
بأننى فى الهوى منكم على فانِ

تالله مذ غبتمو ما هزنى طرَبٌ
وعاد من ريحِكم ما هاج وجدانى

إذا ذُكرتم أنار الذكرُ ظلمتنا
وانساب من ذكركم أطيابُ ريحان

أنتم أحبة قلبى والنعيمُ له
وبُعدكم حُرقة حلتْ بجسمانِ

ماذا أقولُ سوى أنى بكم كلِفٌ
صريعُ فكر إذا سرتم بأذهانِ

يا قلبُ أنت الذى أورثتنى سقما
وبعتنى فى الهوى بيعا بخُسرانِ !

قد كنتُ فيما مضى أعزى فتزجرنى
زجرَ القوي إذا أخلا بضعفانِ


ما لى وللحب لا تنفك أسهُمُه
تعدو عليَّ عداءَ الفاتك الجانى !

جربتُ من مُرِّه ما ليس ينفعه
طبُّ الطبيبِ ولا أوهامُ كهَّانِ

إذا شكونا الهوى عابوا محبتنا
وإنْ كتمنا الجوى ذبْنا لكتمانِ

لو كنتُ أعلم أن الحبَّ مهلكةٌ
ما عُجْتُ يوما على حب بركبانِ

ولا اتخذتُ حبيبا كى يفارقنى
ولا أرِقتُ لطيفٍ منه يغشانى

فكنتُ من بعده فى خير عافيةٍ
وكنتٌ من تركه فى خير أزمانِ ...

----------

